# Zombies Beware



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

When you come, I'll be ready for you.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks great! Really miffed I missed out on the green Ax.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love it!

I am miffed that atomic green no longer means ecto plasm and ghost hunter! But zombies are cool, too... not Ghost Buster cool, but still cool.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> Looks great! Really miffed I missed out on the green Ax.


Yeah, I kind of acted quick on it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats cool. Very keen to get my hands on a new Ax


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thats pretty cool Coastie. Check out sumeike .50. The color would match perfectly!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I dunno....the sling way cool, but what ammo is gonna stop a Zombie? I've heard of them taking fire from a gun and not even flinching. Try running they seem to move really slow!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> I dunno....the sling way cool, but what ammo is gonna stop a Zombie? I've heard of them taking fire from a gun and not even flinching. Try running they seem to move really slow!


You gotta hit em' under the belt. She or He, Dead or Alive, that hurts like shite!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Thats pretty cool Coastie. Check out sumeike .50. The color would match perfectly!


I have some .60mm Dark Green Precise I was going to band it up with, but just decided to throw in the SS black. I will probably put in an order for some Sumeike bands later this month, most likely will toss in the .50 Green and see how it compares to my .50 Orange Precise which I have been using a lot of.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ive got both Costie, the sumeike will out last the precise at least four to one. Im sending some to Kawkan for some speed test comparisons. You wont be disapointed.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats wicked looking 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Won't lose that one! Does it glow???


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

ForkLess said:


> Won't lose that one! Does it glow???


No. But it would be cool if it did.


----------

